# Spring Bear #2



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

In my post last week I mentioned that my Wyoming brother was also bear hunting. They came out of the woods on Thursday and this is what he emailed last night...enjoy. My Idaho brother is also hunting this week on his limited entry tag along the Oregon border. He left a message Thursday morning that he'd glassed 15 bears since Monday evening and screwed up on a huge "pig" trying to film himself...stay tuned for that posting.

This week I headed to West central Idaho with a good buddy and neighbor. We were looking for his first bear. We started hunting at 7:00 pm Monday eve and glassed 3 bears. One was a mile away but looked like he needed further evaluation through the spotting scope. The next morn we found him in the same draw. Light brown with a blonde snout. He was close but just not quite what we were looking for. That eve we spotted 2 blacks and another light brown with dark head and legs - but none were big enough.

Wed morn the first bear we spotted was a good one, so off the ridge we dropped and then climbed a gnarly hill. The bear was out of sight and we sat on the hillside looking into the canyon all day but never saw him. Spotted a black sow w/ cub that eve.

Thurs morn we spotted a good chocolate at first light. Off the hill we bailed and then poked our way up the other side. We were in a smattering of pines, chokecherry, sumac, and service berry. After 30 minutes of creeping along, Hart found him only 50 yards away. One shot and it was all over but the pics....and the pack out.

His canines are reeeeaaally stained and chipped. His front teeth were worn to nothing. He's got a big bruise/scab above his left eye and his right ear is scarred and split with some big scratches and cuts on his snout. I can't wait to get the tooth aged but I'm betting he's double digits on his age. Just a touch over 6 foot - nose to butt - and pushing 300 pounds. Big old spring bear for Idaho.

We also had a wolf walk right up on us and got some great video footage at 30 yards. Blue grouse were drumming and elk/deer were migrating to the higher country. We saw 11 bears from Monday night to Thursday morning. We killed his bear at 7:30am. Packed it down the ridge to the truck and went back to camp and loaded up the camper. Left our camping spot at 11:45am and pulled into my house at 2:10am this morn. Big day, but lots of fun.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that's a big old narly bruin right there. Great color!

Congrats to your brother.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome! Okay is it just me or are the bears here in Utah staying denned up? I have been scouting since early april and still nothing. I even have some guys with hounds and nothing yet.
Sorry to Hijack the thread just curious.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Bears are out in the UT, caught 1, and rigged 2 others by 10 am! Look low, they are out and about. Actually, I am suprised at how low they are. 6500 ft, and they got there NIKEs on!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats, what a great story and a neat bear.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

That is a GOOD bear! That is cool. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------

